# Five Ten comfort?



## bender-offender (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been eyeballing Five Ten Freeriders and haven't been able to find anything about their coziness. I have found plenty on their grippiness and durability, but not really anything on if they're comfortable or not.

I used to have some Teva Pinners but my feet would begin to tingle and fall asleep from the onset (no clue why). Lately, I've been wearing Vans but the one thing that has always bugged me is the outside begins curving in around the toes sooner than my feet do, so my small toes are always smashed; I don't feel I have wide feet by any means either. 

Are Freeriders any better than these two for comfort?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, can't speak to the other shoes you have had, but I have no issues. I walked a fair amount and was perfectly fine. They aren't as comfy as my Altra Olympus running shoes or anything, but on the bike they are great, and perfectly fine walking.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The freerider was a little stuffy and is ok comfort wise pedaling. Its excellent during hike a bike, like a sneaker . Pedal grip is legendary. Im sure others may be more comfortable but its good enough and something thats not enough to deter me from gaining on the sticky soles for the pedals and for the times i need to hike a bike. Overall a top performer. Ive had the 2fo flats which had better ventilation and better pedaling comfort but wasnt quite as sticky on the pedals and didnt grip as well during a hike a bike.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

My black and grey free riders look super cool but are smoking hot (temp wise that is). They are like a sauna for my feet. Nice and soft though. Like pillows. Very very very comfy that way. It's just that they are like an oven. That said, mine are pretty old and likely a few versions ago so maybe the current generation free riders are a little more airy.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have Five-Ten Canvas shoes which are a very similar looking design.

I use them pretty much on a daily basis, as my work shoe.

Only cause my pedals killed my daily DC skate shoes. 
I ride my MTB to work and back 3 times a week, and I'm on my feet all day either counting stock, taking deliveries, or running food/coffee... at a 3 level bar/cafe.. so many stairs all day.

Draw back is they are super sticky.. if you tread in something (even just water) you will tread it everywhere...
Plus they are a little expensive to be mainly wearing at work.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I have 4 pairs of 5.10s: 2 Spitfires, 1 Desert Free Rider, and 1 Clown Shoe (don't recall name but it is a high-top). My feet are comfortable in all of them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bender-offender (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the contributions! This really helps. I wanted to make sure driving 45 mins to the nearest LBS that stocks them isn't a waste of time. 

I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have these ones as well. Again, like pillowed clouds with the thermostat jacked...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

My brother in law wears them around even when not biking.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> My brother in law wears them around even when not biking.


Me too. I wear the gray and black free riders from time to time with jeans. Especially in spring, fall and winter. Don't get me wrong - Five Tens are sweet casual wear too. They are just kinda hot for me, but whatever. I usually run a little hot compared to others.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have the freerider high. They are comfortable but do get a little toasty on rides. They are better than the 5 10 impact I tried and returned. 

The newest version of freeriders have ventilation holes in the toe area and possibly the side. I took a push pin and opened up the air holes on the toe area a little more.

Not sure why 5 10 doesn't make their biking shoes a bit more breathable.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The newer model 510 is also lighter i believe. They should make it even more light. Its attached to my feet, i dont want to have too much weight on them if im moving them constantly for 3 hrs 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

I have the Freerider XVis and they're comfortable but warm as others have mentioned. I also find them a bit bulky but I haven't found any better flat pedal options.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Not to belabour the point but I wore my gray free riders pictured above to a BBQ last night. Wow. Those things may as well be lined with a plastic bag. For those of you who think your feet don't stink, an evening in those free riders may be the ultimate test.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bender-offender said:


> Are Freeriders any better than these two for comfort?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Since I don't have your feet I can't tell you if you'll find the Freeriders comfortable or not. I'm just wearing out my 2nd pair and have ordered pair #3 to replace them. They are the most comfortable bike shoe I have owned.

I've had no issues with my Freeriders being too warm. I wear them through the summer without a second thought. They haven't gotten particularly smelly either. I do dry them out between uses.

My previous shoes [5.10 Impact Lows] were also darn comfy. I give the Freeriders some extra points for being lighter and a bit more flexible.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Partly on vikb's recommendation I bought 2 pair of Freerider Elements. I find them very comfy, great for hikabike, and yes a little warm and steamy. I really only notice the trapped heat after a ride when I'm relaxing having a beer. After 6 months and a lot of riding there is no noticeable odour. If the warmth was a big issue and I lived somewhere dry I'd punch some vents.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

FWIW - 5.10 has some decent close out deals on the Freerider VXI shoes.

Sale Pricing on Mountain Biking, Rock Climbing, Outdoor Shoes and Apparel | Five Ten


----------



## bender-offender (Jun 25, 2009)

vikb said:


> FWIW - 5.10 has some decent close out deals on the Freerider VXI shoes.
> 
> Sale Pricing on Mountain Biking, Rock Climbing, Outdoor Shoes and Apparel | Five Ten


Funny enough, I didn't know until recently the FiveTen headquarters with an on-site store is about 45 mins from me, so I went out and found a pair of Freeriders on clearance. Completely worth it! The Freeriders are very comfortable. I tried some of the other models and they didn't feel any better than Vans, unfortunately.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bender-offender said:


> Funny enough, I didn't know until recently the FiveTen headquarters with an on-site store is about 45 mins from me, so I went out and found a pair of Freeriders on clearance. Completely worth it! The Freeriders are very comfortable. I tried some of the other models and they didn't feel any better than Vans, unfortunately.


I'm glad you got some shoes you like. :thumbsup:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Since we are on the subject a new version of Freeriders was released at I-Bike.

The stuff of Interbike: part two

They look a bit F-ugly to me, but maybe they grow on me by the time I need new shoes in a couple years.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Hopefully they will come out with a version in a little more 'muted' color scheme. :skep:

The 5.10 headquarters and outlet is in my home town and I swing through there whenever I'm down for a visit. Just picked up a pair of Elements XVI for close to half price. Haven't had a chance to use them yet, but they'll get a good workout this fall as things get cooler and wetter. They seem noticeably stiffer than the regular Freeriders, which is a good thing, imo. I found the regular Freeriders too soft and flexy for longer XC rides.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Wow that colour lol. 

Don't know about white for mountain bike shoes..?


The canvas version for me has never felt hot


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The Freerider Elements are waterproof so not as breathable/cool as the canvas shoes I imagine.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

I wear mine as my day to day trainers as well as cycling. Love them.


----------



## Rob711 (Nov 14, 2015)

I've had freeriders for about a yr plus, my first mountain bike shoes. Very comfortable my foots never slid off pedal. They do scuff the hell outta wood and linoleum as wife points out. I've ridden then done yard work, mow etc in them. Very happy


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

Would like to note (since often it didn't get talked about with clothing brands) their customer service and warranty service are excellent. Prepaid shipping labels and fast turn around. Also very pleasant to deal with. Oh, and the shoes are comfortable. I wear them as my general shoe.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I have notoriously picky feet and 5.10 have been some of the most comfy shoes I own. I wore my Impact Lows to a warehouse party and jumped around on the dance floor for 12hrs without a second thought.

I have had some 5.10 de-lamination/quality issues, but I didn't have a problem returning those shoes.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

I wear my freeriders day and day out. They feel just like regular sneakers.

I have a pair of hellcats too. These I use with clipless. Far too stiff a sole for everyday. My foot also can get a little numb with them while riding. I think it's just lack of motion from the sole stiffness.

No issues with the freeriders though. Actually wish they were a tad stiffer in the sole for riding, but I can't complain much.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear my freeriders (women's) for riding and occasionally trailwork (if I'm riding). They are best for riding because of the grippy soles. The arch support is minimal so I swap out and insert my orthotics. The treads aren't great for hiking. I don't wear them for any other type of workout activity.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

I guess I have to add a bit to my previous post about my Freeriders. I tend to find them a bit bulky and clunky when walking and hiking, but they did their job better than I expected yesterday.

I was riding up a mountain and ventured up a trail that was far too steep to be ridden, so I had to throw the bike over my shoulder and hike up. The Freeriders held their grip and I hiked past several people (who didn't have bikes on their back mind you), and I never lost my footing or had any issues. 

It would have been flat out impossible to climb up with my old clipless shoes and their solid plastic bottom. I would've taken two steps up the rocky slope and slid all the way back down the mountain.


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a couple of pairs of Freeriders. One pair I have been wearing since April and my saddle time is about 6-7 hours per week. I rode about 3 months using Chromag Contact pedals and 3 months with Spank Oozy pedals all which have pins and I do check for sharp burrs and file off weekly. Recently on a rainy day I was surprised how quickly my feet got wet through the sole of the shoe! It as interesting to see how many holes were in the pedal contact area of the Stealth sole. One would think the Stealth sole would be designed to handle pedal pins. I took the liners outs and put the shoes up to the light and I was amazed with the amount of light passing through. I have a 2nd pair that I was just starting to wear and don't want the same to happen. How are folks dealing with this issue besides removing all your pedal pins?


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

soft to grip the pins.. but will wear quicker

hard and less grip.. but will last longer


....same with pins, sharper longer will grip better, wider smaller pins will wear shoes less.


Compromises


Answer... clipless :sadface:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Steve_MTB_22 said:


> How are folks dealing with this issue besides removing all your pedal pins?


I've been using Freeriders with Spike Spanks and Race Face Atlas pedals for a couple years and not put any holes in the soles from pins. I ride through the PNWet winter so I'd find out I had holes pretty fast.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry yes, I run saint pedals with the pins in "long" mode (no washer/spacer) and i too have no issues with holes.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Five Ten is having a special sale on the older version of the Maltese spd. Five Ten | Maltese Falcon Mountain Bike Shoe (Raven's Eye Grey) Enter code "maltese25" for an extra 25% off.

The older Impacts are on sale for $75 too!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I've got some Freeriders... Super comfy on the bike, comfy enough off the bike. Grip on flats is mind blowing. You forget you're not on clipless, until you come to a stop.

Repositioning of foot (particularly my left - old ankle injury causes it to wander), takes a mind shift. But, shoes are so grippy - that a slightly off center position is still ridable.

Will keep using them for next couple of rides, then back to clipless for a comparison.










Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

If you guys think freeriders are warm (they are), then impacts are downright toasty. Going to be my shoes for these winter months.


----------



## JasonT82 (Jan 3, 2017)

Well I just bought my first two pairs of 5/10's. 
Got the mi6 stealths, and a pair of impact high tops in case my ankles need a tad bit more support. Hopefully these won't be so hot. 
Because Texas summers are brutal!!
Also got a pair of specialized F20's. 
Got feet problems, but if all works out I'll have 3 cool looking but comfortable pairs of bike/hiking shoes, that should hold me over for a while. 
Good luck on finding a cooler shoe, I played a charity golf tournament, and before I could make it to the turn, my feet felt like they were on fire, and starting getting these awful cramps from these golf shoes!!
Thankfully somebody swapped shoes with me, and he loved mine better. Thankfully it didn't ruin my day.. GL ON 🚴👟


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

Nothing like these shoes! I love them.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Impact high are hot shoes. And they are too stiff on the bottom. I ended up sending them back and got the free rider instead. Night and day difference. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonT82 (Jan 3, 2017)

I just got my shoes in yesterday, love the mi6's, and i see what your talking about with those impact high tops!!
Is there a high top shoe, that's nots as stiff, and cooler in warm conditions? If not what's the main difference between the free riders you exchanged them for, and the new free rider pros?
Thanks, would have listened to you, but my order was already shipped 😧


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been wearing Freeriders for a couple years now. Still on my first pair. There's some sole wear, but they're still perfectly serviceable. I was on Blackspire Sub4 pedals, but now on DMR Vaults. I wear size 46 shoes, and the Blackspires didn't support my feet (in the width department) as well as I'd like. The DMR's are much better, with even better grip.

I think the Freeriders are the most comfortable bike shoes I've ever worn. All the clipless shoes I've used have been so rigid that they create pressure points somewhere. My feet are different enough, that shoes that are too rigid will create problems with one foot or the other, but never be 100% comfy for both. The uppers on the Freeriders conform much better to the variation in my feet.

I find the Freeriders to be a little warm, but not obscenely so. I really wish they'd dry out faster, though. Creek crossings in the southern Appalachians can be pretty deep and shoes get wet. I don't want waterproof for summertime. I just want faster drying.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I got the Freerider Pro in a reasonably subdued looking dark blue. They're lighter and less bulky than regular freeriders, with ventilated uppers made from a material that feels similar to but more pliant than the 2FO uppers. They're pretty well ventilated so should be ok in the summer.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

JasonT82 said:


> I just got my shoes in yesterday, love the mi6's, and i see what your talking about with those impact high tops!!
> Is there a high top shoe, that's nots as stiff, and cooler in warm conditions? If not what's the main difference between the free riders you exchanged them for, and the new free rider pros?
> Thanks, would have listened to you, but my order was already shipped ?


Yes. I bought the freerider high. Not as stiff as the impact high and not warm like them either. The Impact high were hurting my feet after a few hour ride.

Five Ten | Freerider High Mountain Bike Shoe | Black Khaki


----------



## JasonT82 (Jan 3, 2017)

I just wore them from my home, to the bike shop, and back home!
The first hour, I was like ok not bad. 
Then both big toes started hurting, and then the balls of my feet starting burning, omg!!
Anyways 24 hours later, my feet feel awful lol from just standing in them for a couple hours. 
Best way to describe the impact high tops, is wearing a pair of steal toe, heavy bricks!!
BTW can anybody say anything good, or bad about the specialized F20's?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

JasonT82 said:


> I just wore them from my home, to the bike shop, and back home!
> The first hour, I was like ok not bad.
> Then both big toes started hurting, and then the balls of my feet starting burning, omg!!
> Anyways 24 hours later, my feet feel awful lol from just standing in them for a couple hours.
> ...


Sounds familiar. That's why I returned them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

JasonT82 said:


> I just wore them from my home, to the bike shop, and back home!
> The first hour, I was like ok not bad.
> Then both big toes started hurting, and then the balls of my feet starting burning, omg!!
> Anyways 24 hours later, my feet feel awful lol from just standing in them for a couple hours.
> ...


I found the 2FOs to be uncomfortable but everyone else I know loves the fit. I can't stand walking in them or even wearing them on the drive to the trail. On the bike they feel better in terms of comfort but I the sole is stiffer than I'd like. I like the feeling that my feet are conforming to the concave pedal shape and that feel isn't there with the 2FO.

I rode 5.10 impacts for years and got along fine with them. Too bulky and hot but otherwise comfortable and great pedal feel. My new Freerider Pros have the same feel but are much lighter and not so bulky.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Recently started running Freerider VXi that I picked up last year via the 5.10 store closeout area. I have relatively flat feet and they seem goo so far on the couple 10 mile rides I have done. Grip is pretty good but I am just starting out on flats so havent gotten my technique down. They definitely are a bit on the bulky side coming from Scott Sport lace-up clipless but still quite comfortable. Will have to see how they fair in the warm high desert once the temp starts climbing.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

JasonT82 said:


> BTW can anybody say anything good, or bad about the specialized F20's?


The 2FO vent really well and the toe box protection is excellent.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

OldManBiker said:


> Nothing like these shoes! I love them.
> View attachment 1114611


Glad you like yours; I've grown to hate my Impacts mostly due to the funky tongue design doesn't sit evenly across the bridge of my foot. I knew that when I bought them so not bagging on them - just didn't know it would bother me as much as it does. I'm planning to replace them with another pair of 5.10's probably Freerider or Maltese Falcon.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a new pair of size 10 freeriders in blk/red if anyone is interested. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

I bought the 2015 Maltese Falcons from Five Ten a few weeks ago, that is a really good deal there. The Falcons fit and ride much better than my Ravens. Awesome for hike a bike as well.


----------

